# Adopting a bird and quarantine.



## khadeejah (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi All, 

I just announced that I am in the process of adopting a bird. He is in a foster home and I assumed that he was healthy since he is being adopted out and not being purchased from a pet store. 

Thank you to the member who informed me that I would need to quarantine the new bird for about 45 days!!

This is a major problem and I may have to cancel this adoption as I live in a small small studio with no closet or anyplace to isolate the bird from my parrotlet. Im so so heartbroken but I dont want to risk getting my current birdie sick. 

Again, I just assumed that the bird was healthy since he/she lives a foster home in a cage by himself and he is ready to be adopted. 

If you have any other alternatives to the bird being in another room, please share. The bathroom is not an option. Neither is the kitchen. I may have really screwed this one up.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Find out how long the fosterer has had the budgie.
Find out when the latest bird addition to that home occurred.

If these dates are 45+ days ago, without any signs of ill health from all occupants, then you are okay (though you’re having to trust that third party observance and information given). 
Other members have quarantined their birds with friends/relatives before and this no different, it just comes down to how much you trust the fosterer and/or how busy she is with birds coming and going.

You could also ask, whether the budgie has had any veterinary check up - if so, when and did they do a poop screening test. A clean bill of health is some extra reassurance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julia has given you excellent advice.

While the situation is not ideal, since the budgie has been the only bird in the foster home and is not currently ill, the risk factor for the chance of it being ill and infecting your parrotlet are much lower than they would be otherwise.

I'd ask if the budgie has had a well-birdie check-up.

Put the two cages as far apart in the room as possible when you bring the budgie home.*


----------



## khadeejah (Jun 2, 2018)

thank you so much. these are great idea. I just went to visit Hei Hei and he is precious. Very scared of hands but will chirp happily with you and at you. He was showing me all his toys and how they work. He/She? someone here said he might be a girl! Im not sure, I asked the foster again today. She said male. Either way. What a precious bird. 

Ok. About the quarantine, She has had him for 3 months and he was a only bird when she got him. He is not close to the other big birds. Nevertheless, i will use as much precaution as I can given my small apartment if the adoption goes through. Your advice is a big help. 

thank you again.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You've been given great advice :thumbsup: 

If you post a photo of Hei Hei for us in the "Determining Gender" section of the forums (taken in natural light with his cere clearly visible), we will be able to tell his gender for sure


----------

